# Daedalus was the first man that tried to fly



## Lamb67

Daedalus was the first man that tried to fly

D primus vir erat qui conatus est volare 

Emphasis in English is often obtained by a periphrasis, where in LATIN it is enought to put in an otherwise unnecessary pronoun.ex: Ego primus ad summum montem perveni


----------



## Fred_C

Yes, but how can you imagine to put emphasis on the word "man" in 
"Daedalus was the first man that tried to fly"?


----------



## relativamente

Hello,

Using the word vir is just giving some information not emphasis.Vir means a man of at least 25 or 30 years of age.Younger persons were called, infans (child unable to speak), puer (child) , adulescentulus(early teens) adulescens (late teens and young people in general).You can use homo to say just "human being"

I think its better to omit erat.In case you want to put another verb wich is not needed it is better to say fuit.


----------



## Lamb67

D ipse( D himself), ipse as adj. used to emphasis , isn't it ? 
D ipse primus qui conatus est volare


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
"Emphasis" does not mean much.
When used in the nominative case with the subject of a sentence, "ipse" can mean that the subject did the action himself, not helped by anyone :
For example "Johannis ipse tabellam pinxit" : "John painted the frame by himself". (nobody helped him.)

But if the verb is "to be", it just does not make sense to say that nobody helped Daedalus to be the first man to try to fly...


----------



## Lamb67

Infants = just born in Latin, nuper /iustus natus


----------

